# Beetle Build/Project thread links



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Calling all NB Gurus and fanatics...*
Please post links to your thread or any awesome/interesting thread you have run across while online. Lets progress the forum a little and inspire more foolery with the bubbles!

RichardK 
Vert w TT rear.
http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39780 


Hollywood
Ruf Bug


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Build/Project thread links (TightDub)*

Can I post my own?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4361122


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Does this thread count? It's my Air Ride build








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4780596


_Modified by SoCalDubber at 10:09 AM 3-16-2010_


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Beetle Build/Project thread links (TightDub)*

hey now...i'm in good company up there! hippierob(vortex) = yoyorob(newbeetle.org)...
thanks for the vote of confidence.....agreed this forum needs a little reviving as it seems to be on its last breath......
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Build/Project thread links (hippierob)*

Yeah...the org is cool for meeting nice people. But I have to admit...Im a vortex junkie and I cant let it go like that


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Build/Project thread links (TightDub)*

here's mine, theres also one on the org.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4094117
i'm on my second big turbo upgrade, i learned my lesson the first time with a p.o.s. atp elimiantor. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Build/Project thread links (water&air)*

Nice job Pete! Don't think I've seen this before!


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Beetle Build/Project thread links (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_Nice job Pete! Don't think I've seen this before!









now it's your turn!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Beetle Build/Project thread links (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
now it's your turn!









Nah.........I think I'm done for awhile!








Time to collect some trophies and some press!


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Beetle Build/Project thread links (HollywoodsBug)*

good thread.... keep it going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

Mine:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4300859
And build thread part 2 is coming soon







It would be cutting and welding thread.










_Modified by Good Old Car at 7:54 AM 3-23-2010_


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## smartchick2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

yoyorob's link takes you to hollywoodsbug


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

/\.......werd....hook it up tim....


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Here's my ongoing build:

http://newbeetle.org/forums/photos-new-beetles/6083-smg-y2k-cyber-green-2-0t-14.html


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

I'm shocked that Darren's legendary 500+ hp drag bug isn't listed above!? When I get home later tonight, I'll search for the (MANY) threads about his insane beetle and post up the link to the main build thread.

LONG STORY SHORT FOR THOSE WHO DON'T KNOW.....

Darren was a speed freak here on Vortex in the early 2000's and built up a stock 2000 1.8t GLX into a fully race prepped drag car. He had many pro sponsors and the engine was a turbo VR6 built to withstand up to 800hp. His goal was to hit 600 WHEEL HP.... he made it to just over 500 wheel hp before he went through a VERY bitter divorce which depleted a lot of his cash on hand.... which basically ended the whole drag car project after only a few short years. 

Again, I'll look up the thread tonight and post the link(s). There used to be videos of it online too. The car was simply insane. :thumbup:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Cool! This is why we need you... 
Educate folks on whats goin on and whats been going on. There was a guy very interested in drag bugs on here so Im sure it will be appreciated if u post any links for those. I will get it posted up top for you no problem.:beer:


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

TightDub said:


> Cool! This is why we need you...
> Educate folks on whats goin on and whats been going on. There was a guy very interested in drag bugs on here so Im sure it will be appreciated if u post any links for those. I will get it posted up top for you no problem.:beer:


:thumbup: Sorry I've been slackin'! I'll dig up the info on Darren's old drag bug and post it here. I think I have some pics at home I can post up too. I might even have some videos of it running. The thing sounded like *pure evil* when running! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Blugg2 (Mar 24, 2009)

SMG8vT said:


> Here's my ongoing build:
> 
> http://newbeetle.org/forums/photos-new-beetles/6083-smg-y2k-cyber-green-2-0t-14.html


That's a pretty dam fine stance and rake right there


----------



## ste18t (Mar 8, 2011)

heres my build thread, ste18t bug

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5258575-my-beetle-from-the-uk


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

hippierob said:


> hey now...i'm in good company up there! hippierob(vortex) = yoyorob(newbeetle.org)...
> thanks for the vote of confidence.....agreed this forum needs a little reviving as it seems to be on its last breath......
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



This forum is always out of breath. :beer:


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Ste18t I added u up top. I agree with the forum needing an oxygen tank


----------



## ste18t (Mar 8, 2011)

TightDub said:


> Ste18t I added u up top. I agree with the forum needing an oxygen tank


cheers for that!! :beer:


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's mine hope it counts. Just started it buts its gonna be ongoing.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5927573-VR6-Beetle-Winter-Build-Wrecked-So-Fixing-Thread!!


----------

